# Crab Legs on the Egg



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Momma wanted crab legs. Hit em with pam, tablespoon of water, shook em down with Slap yo Momma, sealed em in foil and let em run at 375 for 20 min for 6 clusters. Awesome.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

heck son, that's just enough to piss my appetite off!!! Better get about 6 more clusters fer me next time!!! hahaha


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like it turned out great ! Gonna have to give it a try.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh your making me want to try this as well!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nom nom nom


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why didn't u use local blue's to help our local economy?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> why didn't u use local blue's to help our local economy?


I do, once a week, Jack.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> I do, once a week, Jack.



r u saying you buy local 1 out of seven days and buy the snow crab 6?
wow, thats really helping our economy!

jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> r u saying you buy local 1 out of seven days and buy the snow crab 6?
> wow, thats really helping our economy!
> 
> jack


I think someone is screwing with your meds.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> r u saying you buy local 1 out of seven days and buy the snow crab 6?
> wow, thats really helping our economy!
> 
> jack


Actually he supported a local business by buying the crab in the first place opposed to going to a supermarket. Not sure if Grouper slept with your wife or something to give you the shitty attitude towards him but you might wanna relax a little and know what you’re taking about before spouting off.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've asked the doc to increase the prozak.

jack


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, feller can’t even share a cooking experience without someone getting triggered?? WTF, over?!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love it when someone posts the word ACTUALLY.
that in itself shows controversy.

jack


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Gotta be a urine in corn flakes recipe to go with this lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i love it when someone posts the word ACTUALLY.
> that in itself shows controversy.
> 
> jack


Kinda like your ignorant comments.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Gotta be a urine in corn flakes recipe to go with this lol


Everything was fine until you got back on the forum Gary. Screwed up the equilibrium


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

When u feel the rage jack,this will cool u down! All he did was post a pic of some great looking food!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> Everything was fine until you got back on the forum Gary. Screwed up the equilibrium


I have been known to "disturb the fecal matter" :whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to see you ate locally grown and organic tonight, Jack.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

That is quite the drumstick there.....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> That is quite the drumstick there.....


Welcome to the board brand new member!:whistling:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hebegb again said:


> That is quite the drumstick there.....


o i c u eat them 2

jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Welcome to the board brand new member!:whistling:


^^^^

And already has a suitor.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

halo1 said:


> Welcome to the board brand new member!:whistling:


Retread lol


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> And already has a suitor.


On my 1st day back!! Woooot


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Grouper definitely long stroked his ole lady...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don’t eat them ferign crabby legs you damn commie.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

His chicken is locally sourced


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Grouper definitely long stroked his ole lady...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then snaked his crab traps while making my getaway.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i have been laughing so hard my stomach hurts. this was all a test cause i miss my good buddy ed (submariner). he moved to booneville , kentucy and my fishing days are.....................
anyway, i got most of you. i loved the comments. i started laughing on the first post. and splittine, grouper's wife ain't worth it,believe me.
it don't make a shit to me if you get crabs local, store bought, or pubic hair.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nany nany boo boo


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Grouper uses the last source FYI....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven’t long stroked anyone’s wife this week. Mike what time you gotta work tomorrow?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I haven’t long stroked anyone’s wife this week. Mike what time you gotta work tomorrow?


Don’t screw with my reloading shit this time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Don’t screw with my reloading shit this time.


Only gonna be one kind of reloading going on.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Only gonna be one kind of reloading going on.


Cleanin lady be here around 10, pornhub that shit.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i like my new avatar.
it matches splittines mother's nittie.

jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Cleanin lady be here around 10, pornhub that shit.


You’re 2 months behind boy.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I see you got you a nice avatar out of all this 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i like my new avatar.
> it matches splittines mother's nittie.
> 
> jack


Kinda disappointed and let down that’s all you come up with.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sick puppies in here..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Murphy's Law said:


> I see you got you a nice avatar out of all this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


yes, but i def wanted pastels.

jack


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Murph! What up, been a while


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You’re 2 months behind boy.


I hired her, tryouts took 3 months.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> I hired her, tryouts took 3 months.


E.D. is no laughing matter, SFYL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Kinda disappointed and let down that’s all you come up with.


ask yo moma what i come up wit.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ask yo moma what i come up wit.
> jack


Original. Just stop while you’re behind.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, a good joke gone bad because of you. yall


peace out.

jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have a good night. You probably shouldn’t finish off that 3rd Mikes Hard Lemonade or you'll be feeling it in the morning.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Trying it this weekend Grouper. I would have never thought of crabs on the egg.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, joey
it was about smoking crabs legs. sail on, my brother.

jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Trying it this weekend Grouper. I would have never thought of crabs on the egg.


Indirect, I figured direct would char em.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Have a good night. You probably shouldn’t finish off that 3rd Mikes Hard Lemonade or you'll be feeling it in the morning.


I bet that's what his ole lady says after grouper does some R-kelly shit...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

char crabs legs in an open pecan or oak fire, already salted, is awesome.
i use lemon-pepper .

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Indirect, I figured direct would char em.


Got it.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Get well soon!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Indirect, I figured direct would char em.


What do you call the plate shield thing that goes on the egg for indirect heat?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Plate setter I believe


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

6 fucking pages of crab legs and some dude that sucks at cut downs. Wtf.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> 6 fucking pages of crab legs and some dude that sucks at cut downs. Wtf.....


Be patient, the Pensacola Fair will be here soon.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

He lives!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Be patient, the Pensacola Fair will be here soon.


Thats better then people watching at walmart

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

hebegb again said:


> Plate setter I believe


Thanks ****.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> 6 fucking pages of crab legs and some dude that sucks at cut downs. Wtf.....


I kept waiting on that moment when it all came out and we found out what he was really pissed about but it never happened. He was just mad about crabs and sucked at cut downs. Nothing more.

Strange cat..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I kept waiting on that moment when it all came out and we found out what he was really pissed about but it never happened. He was just mad about crabs and sucked at cut downs. Nothing more.
> 
> Strange cat..


Came out of far left field too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Came out of far left field too.


Way out.


----------

